# Rv power cord flexible in freezing weather



## Kramer (Oct 1, 2018)

I am from Canada and on my travels down to your beautiful south I encounter many mornings after a freezing night where my cord isn’t flexible. I have to bring it in to my motorhome and lay it out on the floor until it becomes flexible enough to roll up and place in an rv cabinet outside until the next night and it starts all over again. Quite the pain. Any recommendations?


----------

